# KOLKATA | Ideal Unique Centre | 118m | 28 fl | U/C



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*IDEAL UNIQUE CENTRE*, a destination offering customised solutions for your office space requirements, has been benchmarked against international standards and seamlessly designed to offer design flexibility. It has been envisioned to be a Green Building to promote environmentally responsible and healthy work spaces.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Location*: E M Bypass (Central)
*Category*: Commercial Office
*Developer*: Ideal Group
*Architect*: Hafeez Contractor & Sanon Sen
*Status*: Launched, Q1 2012 
*Possession*: Estimated, Q4 2015

Render


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Project Overview*

Full information
Somani Realtors


Design magnificence
Sheer height - tallest office building in the city standing at *117.9 meters (387 ft)* (taller than South City by a couple of ft)
Fantastic facade
A plaza with the right balance of built area and green space
Scluptures, spacious floors, air-conditioned lavishly designed lobby
Iconic skybridge connecting multilevel car parking to the main building
Large food courts serving multiple cuisines
Separate smoking zones on each floor
*Ground +27 floors*
Flexible floor plate of (approx) 28,000 sq ft, offering options of spacious (approx) 7,000, 14,000 and 28,000 sq ft offices.
Spaces that offrer complete design freedom given their *14 feet height* and the absence of any obstructing coloumns
Accessible by *16 high speed passenger lifts and 2 service lifts*
Multi-level car park with (approx) *817 car parks*
Car park connected to the main building by a convenient sky bridge
100% power backup
Each temperature controlled office equipped with separate AC units
Environmentally friendly, temperature controlled offices
Sky bridge that allows you to park literally outside your office
An impressive, air conditioned, *54 ft high, 9840 sq ft entrance lobby*
Use of power, water, air in a responsible manner and environmentally friendly - the hallmark of a green building
Food court with an array of gastronomic offerings
IDEAL UNIQUE CENTRE is a *proposed LEED certified Green Building*, which means you not only save the environment but also your hard earned money.
Reduced impact of natural resource consumption
Better environment and neighbourhoods
Over 20% energy savings compared to conventional buildings
Over 30% water savings compared to conventional buildings
Reduced operating costs and improved bottom line for occupants and businesses
Increased staff productivity
Minimization of strain on local infrastructure and improved quality of life
Use of power, water, air in an environmentally friendly & responsible manner - the hallmark of a green building


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Some More Renders




































*Video *


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Site Updates*

Site photo on July 2012










On-site photo Nov 2012 - Construction has commenced.









_cc - soumalya747_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great tower


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmm, somewhat outdated looking, but the rooftop gardens look good.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

On-site updates









_photo copyright - Suncity_


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Elevation render from Realty Digest of CREDAI India.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

uke:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ It's quite a nice high-rise project really. :|



samrat_m said:


> *Full information *(_cc Somani Realtors_)
> 
> 
> Design magnificence
> ...





samrat_m said:


> An assortment of Renders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

October 20th update, courtesy soumalya747:



soumalya747 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting recent updates:



samrat_m said:


> From
> WEBSITE


----------

